# Micro-swivels



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Last season I experienced some technical difficulties with my microswivels. I would hook up and fight a steelie for awhile, then "break off," only to reel in half a swivel. This is a horrible way to lose a fish. It's one thing if I tie a bad knot, or fish with some compromised line. It's unacceptable to bring in half a swivel. 

I was using the standard black bird micro swivels and 6lb flouro leader below it.

Maybe I just got into a bad batch of swivels.....who knows.....

Anybody else ever have this problem with black bird?
What do you guys use?

Thanks


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Not sure what pound test rating you are using and how you are tightening your knots. But I typically use 18lb swivels but they are not black birds. I have had just a few amongst probably a thousand or two break. 

If you are using pliers to tighten your knots you might be tightening beyond the 18lb rating and stressing the swivel.

i am also guessing that you are not using an ocean sized reel, so your drag is also set less than the reels avg capacity of 18lbs.

Either black birds are junk or you are doing something to weaken them. 

I do not even break barrel swivels with 6/30 lb braid. I use the generic ones in a blueish green package.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Never had any issues with the Blackbirds and they are all that I use for pretty much everything.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I have had blackbirds fail on multiple occasions some while tightening the knot. Some on fish...
I use spro never had on fail so far 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

I agree with buck.eyehunter about Spro. I use them for steelhead, as well as for heavier fishing, and have never had any issues. They're awesome.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Same here. 
I've had some blackbirds pull apart, and have found some misc. barrels and rings in the bottoms of the packages from manufacturing. The spro's cost a little more but have been worth it to me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Never had a blackbird fail either...Mote, we going to hook up and do some pinnin this year or what?


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Never had a blackbird fail either...Mote, we going to hook up and do some pinnin this year or what?


Sounds good to me. I plan on hitting it hard this year.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

i've also never had a problem with the blackbirds.been using them for years.when you guys are talking about the spro,is that a number 16 also?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

(No, I don't tighten my knots with pliers.)

I'll have to try the Spro swivels.....thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

peteavsurace said:


> I agree with buck.eyehunter about Spro. I use them for steelhead, as well as for heavier fishing, and have never had any issues. They're awesome.


Those are outrageously priced imo....i had 1 blackbird swivel break and that's all I've used going on 4 years

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I use the Spro's myself, with the solid ring on each end, no split ring, great ball bearing swivel. You can get them at Land Big Fish. Only local area place that I know of that keeps them in stock, so no need to order them.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are these spro swivels micro sized also? I have had a couple blackbirds come apart on me in the past but never on a fish...yet.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnPD said:


> I use the Spro's myself, with the solid ring on each end, no split ring, great ball bearing swivel. You can get them at Land Big Fish. Only local area place that I know of that keeps them in stock, so no need to order them.


Rodmakers in strongsville carries them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I buy them by the 50 pack at xtackle.com alot cheaper that way

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

The size 10 are similar and rated at 35 lbs.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MICRO SWIVELS NA NO.... Size 5 to 7 abreadens swivels 
Now thems good for the taking...


----------

